# Meridian National Pics



## txpgapro (Aug 28, 2005)

Here are some pictures I took of the National Championship BBQ Cook Off  In Meridian, TX this past weekend.  We went to help and give support to the Big Time BBQ Crew, who managed to place 10th in Ribs.  My wife and I had a blast.  Wish we had time to go to the Royal next month.


----------

